# How to enable WiFi on a laptop based on Intel Celeron N4000 SoC?



## mondalex (Apr 4, 2019)

I just got a laptop with a Celeron N4000 SoC, which, I understand, has got an Intel 802.11ac WiFi chip. On installing FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE I found that WiFi was not detected. Anyway I carried on with the installation and now I can't connect to the WiFi. Will enabling 
	
	



```
iwm
```
 and 
	
	



```
iwmfw
```
 modules in 
	
	



```
loader.conf
```
 solve the problem?
[EDIT]

```
pciconf -lv
```
 does not return the device name, only the class and vendor.


----------



## tingo (Apr 4, 2019)

Why don't you try it and then tell us?


----------



## mondalex (Apr 4, 2019)

tingo said:


> Why don't you try it and then tell us?


This: 
	
	



```
pciconf -lv
```
 does not return the name of the device, only the class. So I'm confused which firmware I should enable.


----------



## ctaranotte (Apr 5, 2019)

1) load the driver at boot time or recompile and install a custom kernel as per the iwm page.

2) create and turn up the wlan device as per the FreeBSD handbook.

3) scan and connect to a hotspot or configure wpa_supplicant (look at the wpa_supplicant and wpa_supplicant.conf man pages as well as the  FreeBSD handbook).

Just my two cents.


----------



## tingo (Apr 5, 2019)

mondalex said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does give you enough info (hint: card= and chip=) that you can figure out which make and model WiFi you have (with the help of a search engine). And then you know which firmware you need.


----------

